# Itext Seite drehen ?



## jupa (14. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Itext eine tabelle erstellen, die Tabelle hatt viele Spalten.

Deswegen möchte ich die Tabelle vertikal erzeugen, also im langen Weg.

Kennt jemand die Möglichkeit das Blatt zu drehen??? Finde keine Methode in der API...

Danke schonmal...


----------



## MiDniGG (14. Mrz 2008)

Hm...

hab ma was mit setRotation(double) gelesen... gibts sowas? dann halt irgendwie 90 eingeben oder so...


----------



## MiDniGG (14. Mrz 2008)

Hm. Habs etz mal so versucht:


```
document.setPageSize(document.getPageSize().rotate());
```

Dann gibt er zwar schön aus (sysout), dass es sich um 90° gedreht hat und auch die Seitenmaße sind umgedreht... Aber das fertige PDF schaut immnoch ziemlich hochkant aus... Also kann dir leider ned weiterhelfen... Aba vllt kannst ja damit was anfangen


----------



## jupa (14. Mrz 2008)

document.setPageSize(document.getPageSize().rotate());

Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe...

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe....


----------



## MiDniGG (14. Mrz 2008)

Dann ist ja gut 

Und: Juchu ich bin viele!!


----------

